# Some A3 questions.....



## retrohasen (Jul 24, 2001)

Since it has been confirmed that the 5 door A3 is coming to the USA, I have a couple of questions.
1. Since the A3 is based on the Golf, is the bolt pattern 5x100 or 5x112 like other Audis?
2. Is the 1.8t motor 180bhp or 170bhp like the A4 and is it horizontal or longitudinal?
3. What premium packages are available? Is there a sport package?
I am definately trading in my Avant for one of these as sson as it is available. Just wondering if I can use my wheels on the A3.
TIA


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Some A3 questions..... (retrohasen)*

1. 5x100
2. 180hp transverse mount
3. no idea


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Some A3 questions..... (billzcat1)*

By the time A3 arrives, its probably use 2.0 FSI-based turbo instead of existing 1.8T.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Some A3 questions..... (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_1. 5x100

The current A3 has 5x112, just like Golf 5

_Quote »_2. 180hp transverse mount

No 1.8T available in the A3 at this moment. Available engines here are 1.6 - 102 hp, 1.6 FSI - 115 hp, 2.0 FSI - 150, 2.0 TDI - 140 hp and 3.2 V6 - 250 hp.

_Quote »_3. no idea

The packages available here are called Attraction (base), Ambition (sport) and Ambiente (exclusive)
Read more about the A3 on Audi.co.uk. Just be aware that UK has different package names, they are base, Sport and SE.
http://www.audi.co.uk/newcars/...a3/a3


_Modified by PerL at 1:55 AM 5-6-2004_


----------



## retrohasen (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Some A3 questions..... (PerL)*

Thanks for the help, guys.
I wonder what engines we are going to get.


----------

